# Would an A4 with 140kish miles scare you?



## 9ballBK (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking at a 2002 A4 Quattro 1.8T 5 speed with 140kish miles. It looks like it has been very well taken care of. Really no problems currently other than a need for new tires since they are close to being worn and are loud and a few minor problems. Nothing major, belt is in good shape, leather looks to be in good shape. Know they have front and rear heated seats, no way I was going to try that out today when it was 95+. AC worked great! 

I have an opportunity to buy it for dirt cheap, basically wholesale. So if I decide I dont like it I think I could dump it for cheap and loose almost nothing. 

Just dont know what to do. Anythings I can expect/check next time I look at it?


----------



## WalkerT. (May 25, 2010)

All depends on service records or a really good once over by an Audi mech. I have a lot of guys out here that are close to 200 on their B5's


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you tried asking this quesiton in the B6 forums? More people will have a better knowledge of that specific model there.


----------



## 9ballBK (Jul 1, 2011)

Im going to buy it today. Little nervous of the miles but its well taken care of and its well below where I was at before on my budget. We will see how it goes.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

9ballBK said:


> Im going to buy it today. Little nervous of the miles but its well taken care of and its well below where I was at before on my budget. We will see how it goes.


 x2 on the service records.. 


But anyways, enjoy your B5, and post pics when you get her.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

We are crossing our fingers for yah! All you can ask for is a good first owner.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Update? :wave:


----------

